# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Another New Technique ~nild~ Lol, Not Prefected Yet

## TripleX223

Well, a couple things i should note.
Last night i had a nightmare, and i was scared to go back to bed. In the morning i realised if i had the nightmare agian, i should have realised im dreaming, and wel this is how i got this idea. 

The point of this technique will be

Either

to create your own nightmares, and destroy them with lucidity

to be able to stop past, or current nightmares you experience

get better carefree sleep, without nightmares


COMMING SOON&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Developer

I don&#39;t like your posts, can&#39;t figure out why..

 ::thumbdown::

----------


## MoD

Are you blind or dont you see that this is MILD? STOP REINVENTING THE WHEEL&#33;   ::roll::

----------


## SKA

Am I the only one that WANTS to have nightmares? Well anyways what makes you think that in Nightmares you have more chances of becomming lucid than in Non-nightmare dreams?


I don&#39;t see any reason why you would be any more lyable to recognise a Nightmare as a Dream than to Recognise a normal Dream as a Dream. Being in the &#39;&#39;Hazy&#39;&#39; DreamState of Mind having a nightmare doesn&#39;t make you any more aware or Critical of your surrounding Reality.

So either admit to me that I&#39;m right or tell me I&#39;m wrong and what it is you&#39;re getting at.

----------


## TripleX223

arent u more aware of your surroundings when ur scared.

----------


## krookedking

Anyway, I don&#39;t think there&#39;s a way to trigger nightmares....and if there is one, all the other techniques are pretty effective....

----------


## lupo7

> Am I the only one that WANTS to have nightmares?[/b]



I love nightmares, especially when I get lucid in the way and I can consciously deal with them.

I m adrenaline junkie I guess...

----------


## TripleX223

i triggered a nightmare last night

----------


## Adanac

...OMFG another one.
Where do you get all these ideas. Seriously. I realize this is hostile, but at least do a quick search to see if it has been done before. Or if you do decide to re-invent an old tech (eg. Your TBB Technique,   ::roll::  ), do it better. AND DON&#39;T POST TO SAY YOU HAVE HAD SUCCESS THEN NOT POST THE TECHNIQUE&#33;



Also, I too like nightmares. But I do think it&#39;s harder to become lucid in nightmares, because in nightmares I am more accepting of my enviroment, because I am usually focusing on staying alive.

----------


## Developer

> ...OMFG another one.
> Where do you get all these ideas. Seriously. I realize this is hostile, but at least do a quick search to see if it has been done before. Or if you do decide to re-invent an old tech (eg. Your TBB Technique,   ), do it better.[/b]



Thank you Adanac  :smiley:

----------


## TripleX223

:Sad:

----------


## Nutzilla

lol, yes, nightmares work great for becoming lucid, even people who have no idea what lucid dreams are often have nightmares where they realize they&#39;re dreaming and try to wake up. So everybody gets lucid from nightmares, they just don&#39;t try to use it to control the dream, they use it to try to wake up.

As for how to get nightmares? Well, that&#39;s easy, anything that prolongs the REM sleep will eventually cause nightmares (some believe it&#39;s nature&#39;s way of preventing us of sleeping forever), the most commonly known example being LSD. I would never use drugs for attaining lucidity, but many experiments have shown that people who do LSD get nightmares when their REM sleep is prolonged and then when you realize you&#39;re dreaming, you just have to start controlling the dream instead of trying to wake up. How you would go about doing that when you&#39;re heavily drugged I&#39;m not sure of, as I&#39;ve never tried myself. :)

N.B. If we ever have a popularity contest here, I hope you don&#39;t decide to enter. :)

----------


## TripleX223

interesting

----------


## SKA

> arent u more aware of your surroundings when ur scared.[/b]



That is True. Fear does raise awareness and my Nightmares are often remembered in more detailed.

But as I see it there are 2 main types of dreams: hazy, hard to remember, scrambled ones and Crystalclear ones. I&#39;ve had &#39;&#39;Hazy&#39;&#39; nightmares as well as &#39;&#39;clear&#39;&#39; nightmares. Usually I am so captured by the fear and focussed on having to run in Nightmares that I don&#39;t even stop to think wether this might be a Dream: Much too busy trying to make it to safety  :tongue2: 

If you wan&#39;t Fear to keep you aware of that you are Sleeping than you would need the Fear to come from around yoru bed: in the waking world. I once mentioned sleeping in a forrest camp with wolves around it would do that job, allthough I don&#39;t feel like being attacked by wolves. But it was only meant to set an example where fear would constantly raise your awareness and wakefullness.


And Nutzilla: Yeah this is how I&#39;ve been a Natural lucid Dreamer. As a kid I&#39;ve had the most disturbing nightmares. I would very often realise all of a sudden that it was a Dream and a bad one too. I&#39;d put my thumbs and index fingers in my &#39;&#39;dreameyes&#39;&#39; and try to open my eyes( allthough they were allready open). This would either lead to me awakening or having a false awakening ending up in another Dream that usually wasn&#39;t any less disturbing than the last.  :tongue2: 

When I think of Sleeping with a wakefull, aware mind I can&#39;t help but think of My cats when they sleep. They&#39;re always highly aware of their envioment: so they wake up even when you sneak up on them as silently as you can: they&#39;ll always wake up andlook me in the eyes. it&#39;s instinct. We humans have it too only not nearly as strong as Cats do.

And one of these days I&#39;ll do LSD, which I had wanted to do for a longer time now, so&#39;when I do I&#39;ll defenitely look out for the effects it has on my Dreaming. But first I&#39;ll have another Magic Mushroom experience and a Mescaline experience when my San Pedro Cactus is fully grown; somewhere at the end of this summer perhaps.

----------


## TripleX223

good post. atleast you somewhat beleive in me

----------


## Seeker

Moved to research

----------


## TripleX223

sorry, seeker, thanks, whts with the new avatar?

----------

